# male? or too earlY



## thcjoshthc (Feb 15, 2020)

Is it too early to tell or is this a male or a female? I can't tell if these are calyx. Or om pollen sacs


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2020)

Male


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 15, 2020)

thcjoshthc said:


> Is it too early to tell or is this a male or a female? I can't tell if these are calyx. Or om pollen sacs


**** that sux


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2020)

Bummer but true.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 15, 2020)

May as well pop more beans and free up that cup!!!


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2020)

Woof. Get rid and wipe down your grow area. Full-blown male.


----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Feb 16, 2020)

Replied to the wrong post.


----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Feb 16, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Woof. Get rid and wipe down your grow area. Full-blown male.


In my first three grow operations I learned about how stress can make a plant go hermi and produce seeds. Do you think the plants in the photos above have a danger of spreading pollen? I mean, they look immature at that stage and not ready to open and fertilize female plants. I don't know and seriously would like your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 16, 2020)

when I looked up close with a loop and they were like little closed flower. lookin buds...some were starting to open...as I watched it grow day by day,I thought it was just starting to bud,and as I've never seen a plant bud,I was wrong lol but I know light leaks will make em harm out but good question I wanna know too


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2020)

If it is mature enough to form male flowers, the pollen is mature enough to make seeds. Unless you want seeds, pull it and throw it away …


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 16, 2020)

I killed it yesterday soon as u guys confirmed


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 16, 2020)

all that time and effort....all to learn what a Male looks like up close and personal I cant believe how much I pampered this dude, lol.


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 16, 2020)

I was litterllay going for a pound on one plant with this one


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 16, 2020)

now I got two more plants but they dont have the grapes....but I cant for the life of me find the hairs and I'm on day like 11 of 12 12?


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2020)

a lb per plant, lol. You are in for a rude awakening. Maybe an ounce per plant


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 16, 2020)

it can be done . with the right nutes  the right way ,trellis ,low stress training topping,fimming,selective defoliation,proper ph and proper lights,enough oxygen to the roots and enuff co2 to the canopy,loli popping and harvesting at the right moment and obviously u need more than a 5 gallon bucket more like 10, ppms,ec,and water temp on point,and finnaly good big heavy harvest genetics ,I dont think I'm far off ,this is my first grow look at all the knuckles and branches and the internodal spacing, not that I'm an expert,but by my 3rd grow I'll be pulling big boy weight,check out hygrohybrid on yt


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 16, 2020)

always shoot for the stars. 


I know I wasnt gonna get a pound lolbut I will you guys will see,I actually got this degobah strain that's gonna kill it I think and I popped three star dogs ...this original post weed plants were bag seed the 2 I've got let are too  alein cookies..hopefully there females


----------



## Locked (Feb 16, 2020)

thcjoshthc said:


> it can be done . with the right nutes  the right way ,trellis ,low stress training topping,fimming,selective defoliation,proper ph and proper lights,enough oxygen to the roots and enuff co2 to the canopy,loli popping and harvesting at the right moment and obviously u need more than a 5 gallon bucket more like 10, ppms,ec,and water temp on point,and finnaly good big heavy harvest genetics ,I dont think I'm far off ,this is my first grow look at all the knuckles and branches and the internodal spacing, not that I'm an expert,but by my 3rd grow I'll be pulling big boy weight,check out hygrohybrid on yt



I usually pull 3 ounces dry per plant. 4 on a good run. A better way to go about it is to get good at cloning and then multiple plants in the Flower tent while still cloning the Mother Plant and replacing a couple plants every week or so as they finish. It is called a perpetual grow. 

This article suggests restocking the whole Flower tent, while many others set it up to replace 2 or 3 plants every 2 weeks or so. This way you are harvesting plants every couple weeks instead of the 8 or 10 weeks it takes for the whole grow. >>>>https://www.growweedeasy.com/the-perpetual-harvest


----------



## Lesso (Feb 16, 2020)

thcjoshthc said:


> all that time and effort....all to learn what a Male looks like up close and personal I cant believe how much I pampered this dude, lol.


We've all done it.... pampered and baby a plant for months, only to find a male.


----------



## Marius Swart (Feb 17, 2020)

thcjoshthc said:


> Is it too early to tell or is this a male or a female? I can't tell if these are calyx. Or om pollen sacs


The male plants tend to grow stronger than the rest of the plants in my experience.


----------

